# Would You Belive?



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I remember when I lost my first giant bass. And I remember when I caught my first so called giant bass. My first giant bass (to me at the time) measured 16-inches.
How many of you have heard stories (without naming names) of guys who say they caught, or they heard, or they saw, someone caught a: 9-pounder, 10-pounder, 8-pounder, or similar stories out of the body of water that you've fished for years?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

no doubt jignpig, my wifes brother and his kid have both caught 10lbers out of lake logan. my first "giant" bass was 18" long that i caught out of the strip ponds in wellston, i thought that thing was 7lbs or 8lbs until i started catching them more often. if your not used to catching big bass, a 4lber will seem like a wall-mounter.


----------



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

Funny thing about this site is that it is amazing how many threads get started because other threads. I also noticed that a lot of times people seem to only read every other post or sentence and come to a conclusion and post without actually knowing all the facts.

So here are my thoughts on this thread.

I have only lived in NE Ohio since this past November. I am an avid LM bass fisherman. I have done a lot of research on bass fishing in Ohio and see a 5lb bass is a great catch for this area. But where I'm from, 5lb is average. Since this is an Ohio fishing forum, I have to go out on a limb and guess most people here haven't fished much out side the state? Get on Google and check AZ, CA, NM, TX and other areas out west. It will make you want to leave Ohio.
Moral of the story. You shouldn't judge people on only what you know.

OBJ


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

not sure what that means. i fish out of state regularly, i know what a big bass is in any situation. and there is no where on earth that a largemouth bass that is 19 inches is 8lbs. sorry, if you are an avid bass fisherman you would not expect other avid bass fisherman to believe that story. not that it matters, your response to this thread has nothing to do with the thread. jignpig guide has posted pics of dozens of verified ohio trophies. just because they might not be special in texas doesnt mean they arent special here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> not sure what that means. i fish out of state regularly, i know what a big bass is in any situation. and there is no where on earth that a largemouth bass that is 19 inches is 8lbs. sorry, if you are an avid bass fisherman you would not expect other avid bass fisherman to believe that story. not that it matters, your response to this thread has nothing to do with the thread. jignpig guide has posted pics of dozens of verified ohio trophies. just because they might not be special in texas doesnt mean they arent special here.


What about that guy in Texas that was stuffing lead sinkers downs the basses throat? I bet his 19 inchers weighed a little...


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

this thread reminded me off my first "big bass" or so i thought at the time i was in 5th grade probably and it was the summer and id walk to the pond behind my house about everyday and throw a bomber firetiger crankbait because thats all i had the patience for i hooked into one and saw it jump and my heart was racing once i got it to shore i went crazy it was probably only 17inches but i thought it was huge i ran home and called my dad at work to tell him about the monster i just caught.
But to answer your question im always skeptical but i believe most stories assuming it doesn't come from someone who looks like there full of it.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

outbackjoe said:


> Funny thing about this site is that it is amazing how many threads get started because other threads. I also noticed that a lot of times people seem to only read every other post or sentence and come to a conclusion and post without actually knowing all the facts.
> 
> So here are my thoughts on this thread.
> 
> ...


What in Gods name are you talking about? And what do your comments have to do with my post? And what "Other Threads" are you talking about? And who is judging people?

Basically... You lost me at hello. Oh wait, you never said hello.


----------



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> not sure what that means. i fish out of state regularly, i know what a big bass is in any situation. and there is no where on earth that a largemouth bass that is 19 inches is 8lbs. sorry, if you are an avid bass fisherman you would not expect other avid bass fisherman to believe that story. not that it matters, your response to this thread has nothing to do with the thread. jignpig guide has posted pics of dozens of verified ohio trophies. just because they might not be special in texas doesnt mean they arent special here.


 Lets start here everyone.

A- punks, you have a very nice blog. But I do not see where you have fished the western states?

B- If you people would READ my posts, you will learn I'm not from Texas. (but have fished there)

C-The bass in Ohio are smaller than other places, you have to remember that.

Just because you dont have the experience. No reason to call me out and call me a liar. In all my posts I have never questioned anyone or anything and I never will. Time to stop talking about who has the bigger???....

OBJ


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

outbackjoe said:


> Lets start here everyone.
> 
> A- punks, you have a very nice blog. But I do not see where you have fished the western states?
> 
> ...


ok, first off, im glad you like my blog, you are right, i have not fished out west. secondly, i apologize, i was in no way suggesting you were a liar, i just figured you were off on your estimation. thirdly, the thread that i posted that references bass weights based off of lengths was made up of thousands of fish sampled in texas not ohio. i agree that bass in ohio do not get as big as they do out west but the weight/length ratio is not that far off anywhere. 

fishing ohio inland waters is obviously some tough fishing but the weights are still in proportion to the length just like everywhere else. if you say that you caught a 19.25" fish that weighed just under 8lbs and you had a scale verify it, then awesome for you, i would have loved to see it as it would have been one insanely fat fish.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

also, if you have any suggestions for the blog, please pm me. i would love some feedback, likes, dislikes, etc. etc. i welcome any opinions, especially from fellow bass anglers.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

outbackjoe said:


> Funny thing about this site is that it is amazing how many threads get started because other threads. I also noticed that a lot of times people seem to only read every other post or sentence and come to a conclusion and post without actually knowing all the facts.
> 
> OBJ


Oh now I get it. Wow, I must be pretty slow. I didn't know/read the post about the 19-inch 8-pound bass prior comments on another post. I hadn't read the post/comments before I made my post. And I don't mean to pick on outbackjoe, but a 19-inch 8-pound bass claim certainly falls into what my original post was meant for.

The truth is... Without an official calibrated weight scale, or a good digital scale, or at least two different spring scales, a real claim or a real weight of a bass will never be a fact. It's just an estimate.
And sometimes, me included, the weights are way off until you get the truth by weighing the fish on a reliable scale. Again, I remember when I caught my first bass over 16-inches as a teenager. I would have sworn it weighed over 5-pounds. And I told everyone I knew about the 5-pounder that I caught.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to fish were 5lb is average


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok i cant say about the 19.25 bass being 8 lbs. i do know when i was about 10 i was fishing this huge farm pond. we were catching our bass on baby bluegill. so i was trying to catch me a small gill. i had about 8 ft of line tied to a 4" stick. was useing a small hook with a piece of worm. i pitched it out in the lilly pads. this huge bass grabbed it. i just jurked. my bass was 23" long. it wasnt weighed. but it was a huge bass to a 10 yr old. yrs later in fl this guy caught this bass off the bed. it was 23 1/2". they weighed it at the marina. it weighed in at 12 lbs. this fish had a belly on it that would have weighed 6 lb. this was a huge bass. and i couldnt tell you what was in its belly. it could have been eggs, bell sinkers. mud, rock, i just dont have any way of knowing. but my 23" fish didnt even compare to this fish. but my fish wasnt full of eggs. and this was a fl strain bass. if that makes any difference i dont know. i just thought i would tell the story and let you decide for yourself.
....sherman....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

When we were kids and growing up in Portage Lakes we Bass fished a lot. We caught most of our Bass on a Johnson's silver minnow with a white pork rind trailer or a CP Swing spinner. We caught a lot of Bass and one day my buddies brother caught a five pounder. That was a moster to us and we always tried to outdo it but we never did in Poartage Lakes.
However, there are bigger Bass in there than that.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

lol I just caught one that weighed slightly over 5 today. It's been awhile since I caught one near that big from skeeter so of course I thought it was bigger. Measured just over 18 and was awesome. I think all of us can misjudge fish from time to time.

Back to the topic though, my friend swears up and down he's caught a few 8-10 lb bass from skeeter a few years ago. I tried telling him I don;t see a high probability in that but he doesn't listen. So I just humor him and go along with it now lol. 

This is also the same guy that catches big smallmouth at skeeter all of the time


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

outbackjoe said:


> I watch a lot of Bassmasters and the pros seemed to get pretty excited whenever they land a 5#er. A five pound fish is a lunker no matter where you catch it. Obviously, our growing season is shorter than in the South, but no way do I believe that where your from a five pound large mouth is the average.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Falcon and thats about it.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thats right last sunday at the x=series a 7.39 came in at portage and i remember back to the strip mine days i got two bass that were 24inlong and23in gerth dont know what they weight but im sure they were over 7lbs,,and alot of use on here fish tournaments and get 19inch fish but there 3.5 to4lb,and if you think ohio dont got big bass your wrong goto erie in the spring and get your arms ripped off by them big smallies 6to9,pounders there out there,well i will alwise remember my first big bass and the one that got away


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

outbackjoe said:


> Funny thing about this site is that it is amazing how many threads get started because other threads. I also noticed that a lot of times people seem to only read every other post or sentence and come to a conclusion and post without actually knowing all the facts.
> 
> So here are my thoughts on this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I stand corrected!

Some dude fishing from shore a few week ago told me about a 10-plus pounder caught recently down at AEP Recreation Land. I was polite. And said, that's a big one. Well now I guess he wasn't as full of shXt as I thought.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.dobass.com/11EEI/i3/050711.html

6.89 pounder weighed at wingfoot last weekend big bass in that lake


----------

